# swell.gr : Mini Cooper S Correction/Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody

Few days ago, a red Mini Cooper, passed Swell Detail Store's, gate.

MINI's new owner, decided to do a detail, to freshen up the painwork, and make it like new again, so a correction detail, was offered, and ofcourse the necessery protection










Starting up with some small details, and some parts removal, in order to make the correction easier, and reach some tight spots.





















































Claying and readings :














































Going to correction stage, and new toys on the rotary










I was very satisfied with the DRC 1000 yellow pad, in combination with IP2000

Here are some 50/50's
































































Before and afters :

















































































































































































































































































Trims were dressed with Autofinesse Revive, Tyres with Zaino Z-16.

Glasses were cleaned thoroughly and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass sealant.
Wheels were sealed with Nanolex Premium Selant .

Beading on the wheels the following day:










After jewelling with M205, one layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 was applied to the smooth MINI"S paint work, to make it even wetter.
One layer of Britemax Vantage, followed to protect the surface.
Next morning, the same combination was applied once again.

Here are the afters :









































































Some daylight photos with the outcome :

















































































































































Thanks for watching. 
Cheers
mike


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Great detail! The wetness on that is amazing!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work as ever Mike! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing..fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Truly stunning finish on a lovely Cooper S


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work Mike :thumb:
As always your details are a pleasure


----------



## nathan12 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work on a nice car


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely Mini and great work!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

excellent work mate!:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job Mike!

I treated one similar, it's very funny to work on this cars...


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

alexjb said:


> Great detail! The wetness on that is amazing!





matt_83 said:


> Stunning work as ever Mike! :thumb:





tonyy said:


> The finish is amazing..fantastic work as always:thumb:





yetizone said:


> Truly stunning finish on a lovely Cooper S





AaronGTi said:


> Amazing work Mike :thumb:
> As always your details are a pleasure





nathan12 said:


> Nice work on a nice car





Wax-IT.be said:


> Lovely Mini and great work!





markito said:


> excellent work mate!:thumb:


Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great work mate.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, the best colour for the minis IMO


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning and that combo is one of the best i have seen on a red car the finish is so so wet just as i like it good thing is i have vantage on the go and await a contact from the guys with the wet glaze 2 , as i have a R56 Cooper S and this has just made my mind up with this combo , any tips on application and do you think topping up with WG2 would help durability, simply stunning great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning work Mike , that mini came up a treat the paint now looks so wet and glossy and as you know Reds are a very difficult colour like Blacks !

Did you only use the 6" Yellow DRC 1000 for the correction ?
Or did you use other DRC 1000 buffing pads for the job ?

How long did you spend to do this job ?

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice Mike, the finish is fantastic.
I'm glad you liked the DRC1000 pads.
Speak soon.
Simon


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great work Mike :thumb:


Thank you Prokopis 



DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thanks mate :wave:



tzotzo said:


> Great work mate.
> 
> Happy Easter!


Thank you Tzotzo .. Happy Easter :wave:



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job, the best colour for the minis IMO


Thanks Miguel :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Stunning and that combo is one of the best i have seen on a red car the finish is so so wet just as i like it good thing is i have vantage on the go and await a contact from the guys with the wet glaze 2 , as i have a R56 Cooper S and this has just made my mind up with this combo , any tips on application and do you think topping up with WG2 would help durability, simply stunning great work


There are no special application tips Derek, Both Wet Glaze and Vantage are easy to apply and remove, but remember less is more 



Eurogloss said:


> *Stunning work Mike , that mini came up a treat the paint now looks so wet and glossy and as you know Reds are a very difficult colour like Blacks !
> 
> Did you only use the 6" Yellow DRC 1000 for the correction ?
> Or did you use other DRC 1000 buffing pads for the job ?
> ...


Mario I used the DRC pad on the flat panels, and in curvy panels I used smaller pads and spot pads.

I refined with green Lake Country pad.

The whole detail took me two and a half days to complete.



Wax Attack said:


> Very nice Mike, the finish is fantastic.
> I'm glad you liked the DRC1000 pads.
> Speak soon.
> Simon


Thanks a lot Simon


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW! That paint looks dripping wet!
Amazing detail from all aspects. First class products, process, outcome and photography!
Well done Mike!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

As always Mike GREAT JOB, with amazing result!!!


----------



## detailmatters (May 23, 2011)

The MINI is mine.
I was absolutely sure that [email protected] wiil do an excellent job again.
Thanks a lot, mate!:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic job, bet you were chuffed with these results


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

haris_k said:


> WOW! That paint looks dripping wet!
> Amazing detail from all aspects. First class products, process, outcome and photography!
> Well done Mike!





Pavlosgreece said:


> As always Mike GREAT JOB, with amazing result!!!





detailmatters said:


> The MINI is mine.
> I was absolutely sure that [email protected] wiil do an excellent job again.
> Thanks a lot, mate!:thumb:


Thanks Bill 



IanA said:


> Fantastic job, bet you were chuffed with these results


Thank you all guys for your comments. They are very honouring.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mike, i'm loving the Britemax stuff at the moment! Just took delivery of a full pot of Vantage yesterday!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Superb finish,great work Mike.:thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice job as we are getting used to see you perform


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! :argie:

Thats the best looking Mini I've seen on here Mike! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

detailmatters said:


> The MINI is mine.
> I was absolutely sure that [email protected] wiil do an excellent job again.
> Thanks a lot, mate!:thumb:


I have one the same but does not look that good , but Wet Glaze 2 and Vantage will be on it soon with that result awesome finish enjoy


----------



## detailmatters (May 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I have one the same but does not look that good , but Wet Glaze 2 and Vantage will be on it soon with that result awesome finish enjoy


I wish you get the best results. Enjoy your MINI!


----------

